# Modellierung / Programmierung



## Steve (16 April 2007)

Guten Tag

Ich bin neu auf dem Gebiet der Steuerungen und habe folgende Fragen:

(sorry falls zu banal ... für mich wäre es äusserst wertvoll, ev. auch ein Link zu einer Homepage wo all die verschieden Steuerungs-Modellierungen/Programmierungen und Steuerungstypen einander gegenübergestellt werden, gibt es das?)


- Was für Steuerungen gibt es neben SPS (z.B. für Komplexe Systeme (PC?))- werden diese komplexen Steuerungen auch in den Standards wie AWL, SFC usw. programmiert?

- Bei SPS gibt es ja die Standards KOP, SFC, AWL usw...  --> programmiert man z.B. auch mal mit C++ oder so?

- Was für graphische Modellierungen benutzt man für Komplexe Steuerungen? (UML?, verknüpfte StateCharts?, Petrie-Netze, ...?) - Benutzt man diese ev. auch für SPS-Steuerungen?

- Die StateChart-Code-Generatoren (z.B. StateWorks) werden die nur für embedded-Systems genutzt, also nicht für SPS?

- Kann man Programm-Code einer SPS wieder in ein Modell-Diagramm zurückwandeln?



Vielen Dank und mit freundlichen Grüssen

Steve


----------



## zotos (16 April 2007)

Der SPS-Markt ist sehr Herstellerabhänig... mir fällt gerade kein passenderes Wort dazu ein. Also Standard gibt es da nicht es gibt zwar die IEC61131-3 aber als Standard würde ich das nicht (oder noch nicht) bezeichnen. >Lesestoff<

 Was will der zotos damit sagen? Um Deine Frage beantworten zu können müsste man erst mal wissen auf welche SPS (Hersteller und dann auch noch Typ) sich Deine Frage bezieht.

 Aber so was wie UML ist mir bei SPSen noch nicht begegnet. Petrie Netze sind glaub ich bei HiGraph (Siemens) die Grundlegende Idee.


----------



## Steve (17 April 2007)

*Danke*

Danke Zotos

Guter Link


----------



## klaus_0168 (17 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also Standard gibt es da nicht es gibt zwar die IEC61131-3 aber als Standard würde ich das nicht (oder noch nicht) bezeichnen.


 
Einspruch !

Die IEC61131-3 ist als europäische Norm ein europäischer Standart. Schliesslich gibt es diese Norm schon lange genug. International operierende Unternehmen wie ABB, HIMA, Siemens, B&R u.s.w. setzen diese IEC international ein. Dies lässt sich derzeit auf der Hannover Messe gut beobachten.

Zu den Sprachen :
Abgesehen von FUP (Funktionsbausteinsprache), AWL, KOP und dem Strukturierten Text sind ini einigen Steuerungen auch C-Derivate und sogar Web-Sprachen (B&R) möglich. Das ist jedoch von der Grundstruktur des SPS / PLS abhängig.

Grüße Klaus


----------



## zotos (17 April 2007)

klaus_0168 schrieb:


> Einspruch !
> 
> Als europäische Norm würde ich die IEC61131-3 als einen europäischen Standart bezeichnen. Schliesslich gibt es diese Norm schon lange genug. International operierende Unternehmen wie ABB, HIMA, Siemens, B&R u.s.w. setzen diese IEC international ein. Dies lässt sich derzeit auf der Hannover Messe gut beobachten.
> 
> ...




Ein Fettes *DANKE* für den Einspruch.


----------



## trinitaucher (20 April 2007)

Steve schrieb:


> - Was für Steuerungen gibt es neben SPS (z.B. für Komplexe Systeme (PC?))- werden diese komplexen Steuerungen auch in den Standards wie AWL, SFC usw. programmiert?
> 
> - Bei SPS gibt es ja die Standards KOP, SFC, AWL usw...  --> programmiert man z.B. auch mal mit C++ oder so?



Die Fachsprachen der IEC 61131-3 dienen der "anschaulichen" Erstellung von Programmen, die nach dem Kompilieren sowieso alle intern auf eine systemspezifische Maschienencode zurückgeführt werden. Natürlich kann eine SPS auch mit C/C++ oder anderen (grafischen) Sprachen programmiert werden, sofern es die nötigen Kompiler vom Hersteller gibt, bzw. der erzeugte Maschinencode auf der SPS ausführbar ist.

Für PCs gilt ja genauso, dass das kompilierte Programm für die Hardware (Maschinensprache) passen muss. 

PC-Technik und klassiche SPS verschmelzen immer mehr miteinander. Langfristig gesehen werden die klassischen SPSen wohl aussterben oder nur noch in Nischenbereichen zu finden sein. Hutschienen-IPCs gibts schon lange und die werden immer leistungsstärker und können neben den klassischen SPS-Aufgaben auch PC-Anwendungen ausführen.
Gerade für aufwändige "höhere" Automatisierungsfunktionen werden PCs genutzt (die dann auch Software-SPS-Funktionen abarbeiten können). Dann kann man das System natürlich mit allen verfügbaren Programmiersprachen in Kombination mit den passenden Kompilern programmieren.

Wenn die entsprechenden Programme den erzeugten SPS-Maschienencode "rückwärts" interpretieren können, kann man natürlich auch die SPS-Programme wieder "zurücklesen". Für die IEC-Sprachen ist teilweise möglich.



Steve schrieb:


> Was für graphische Modellierungen benutzt man für Komplexe Steuerungen?


Komplexe Steuerungen werden meist sowieso von PCs realisiert, daher erübrigt sich die Frage, ob SPSen mit aufwändigen Sprachen (UML) programmiert werden können.


----------



## klaus_0168 (27 April 2007)

Und wenn das einem immer noch nicht reicht kann man sich an der hardwarenahen Programmierung per µController  austoben (siehe www.roboternetz.de).

Grüße
Klaus


----------

